# Magic and Liberty's Waiting Room



## Crossroads Boers

Thought I'd start a thread for these two.  

Due first is Capriole's Color Me Magic. She's the paint with a white star on her head. Pictured after her is the buck she's bred to. Magic is due in 2 1/2 weeks! 

Crossroads Liberty Belle is the red doe. She's due 3 days after Magic and is bred to Capriole's Shades of Shaq. Soooooooooo excited to see her kids!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Those aren't goats, those are dinner tables with legs.Particularly Liberty.


----------



## AlvinLeanne

Oh my they are big! Definitely some multiples heading your way! Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Good grief, are your doorways wide enough? lol

Liberty looks so funny because she has that massive stomach, and a tiny, cute little udder! 
They are both gorgeous, and are bred to lovely bucks!


----------



## Greybird

Liberty looks like she's carrying a whole herd!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, they are both pretty big... well, Liberty is humongous and Magic is pretty big.  

Thanks Candice.  Yeah, kinda concerned about her udder!! :shock:


----------



## milk and honey

Wow! Big big bellies! I'm looking at my girls and I think I'm looking at singles this year...:/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Vic isn't it normal for a doe's udder to fill up right before or even after kidding ?


----------



## Trickyroo

This is one of the threads Ive been waiting for :stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, usually... but I've never had one with an udder this small before kidding. This was Liberty's mom before kidding as a FF. She had a pretty nice sized udder. 

milk and honey: I think your Boer girls could have twins .  They might just be hiding them well.


----------



## Trickyroo

I see. But I still feel its not to worry about :hug: she will fill and surprise you


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hopefully so.  :thumb:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I am so excited! Good luck


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Carlee!


----------



## Trickyroo

How are the ladies today ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They're doing fine, but are definitely ready to not be prego anymore. I was out there at 6:30am to refill the lamb bar and those two were moaning and grunting with every breath while lying down. Poor girls!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah sounds like they are ready , lol. 
Poor things


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Frosty

Wow I can hardly wait to see what Liberty has. How does she walk around. lol. She sure is a big one..


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Frosty said:


> Wow I can hardly wait to see what Liberty has. How does she walk around. lol. She sure is a big one..


She doesn't.... unless I make her, and I do! She's such a laid back goat as it is... let alone with a belly like that! She spends most of the day either eating or laying down.

16 days until Magic is due and 19 days until Liberty is due. Seems like so long still... but I bet the time will fly by. Hopefully.


----------



## guessa1

Oh my goodness! Liberty is HUGE! My daughter and I just squealed when we saw her! I can't wait to see how many she throws!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She sure is.  She always has had a pretty big belly though. We always had to take her off hay at shows as her belly was so big it took away from the rest of her. LOL 

This is pre-breeding. Pictured last May and about 8 months.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Liberty is so cute! She looks like an adorable fuzzy bear.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Some pictures from today.  

Magic is due in 14 days and Liberty in 16. I've been saying they are due 3 days apart? I looked at their due dates again and Magic is due Feb 3rd and Liberty Feb 5th. 

Both are doing well. SOOO uncomfortable but nothing concerning. I am so ready to see these kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow

My goodness Liberty..poor baby! She definitely carries high and wide doesn't she? She looks like she swallowed an egg sideways lol
Magic is really cute too, I'm guessing twins for her and triplets for Liberty


----------



## Frosty

Holly molly I got to wait til Feb 5. That's a long time. I think I might get impatient. lol. They are both looking good tho.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HoosierShadow said:


> My goodness Liberty..poor baby! She definitely carries high and wide doesn't she? She looks like she swallowed an egg sideways lol
> Magic is really cute too, I'm guessing twins for her and triplets for Liberty


:lol: It does look like Liberty swallowed an egg sideways!!

I think Magic *might* have little triplets. She's a lot bigger than Pokey was and Pokey just had 3 as a FF. They were little though. Magic could just have big twins.  She lays down most of the day and moans and groans with every breath. Poor girl! She's almost more miserable than Liberty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Frosty said:


> Holly molly I got to wait til Feb 5. That's a long time. I think I might get impatient. lol. They are both looking good tho.


Not necessarily.  I won't be surprised if Liberty goes early and Magic is due on the 3rd...


----------



## crosscandyboers

Liberty is a lot bigger than Pretty now, Pretty's baby tummy really hasn't grown any more she herself is just growing! I would say Liberty has at least triplets!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww poor girlies , lol… Im so excited to see Liberty babies :wahoo:
The first picture of Magic is sooooo adorable , lol.. The look on her face is just priceless , so cute  Magic is a very pretty girl , i bet she has trips for you in there


----------



## Trickyroo

Did you notice Magic is sticking her tongue out in the third picture ? :ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I think Liberty's got 3 good sized kids.  2 does and a buck.  ray: Or 2 bucks and a doe. ray: As long as we get a doe... 

Thanks Laura.  Really hoping Magic has girls!! Yep, I did notice the tongue out. I had another picture without the tongue out but liked the tongue out pic better.


----------



## Trickyroo

I love the picture with the tongue out !!! Shows personality 
I sure hope you get what you want from these girls Victoria !
Its not like your asking for much , lol..But , like the saying goes , we don't always get what we want , but we get what we need 
Is that how it goes ? How are they all doing today ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It sure does, and thanks!  

Yeah, I think that's how it goes! 

They are doing good.  Magic is due 2 weeks from today!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I'm excited to see some Apache kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Me too!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, wide loads, LOL and the tongue pic too funny.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty gets bigger every day! Wish I could push a "fast forward" button and skip ahead to two weeks from now... Liberty probably does too.  

Who wants to help me think of a really cool buck name? Hoping to keep a buck from Liberty and want a really good name for him.  The sire is Shades of Shaq and Liberty is registered as Liberty Belle. Liberty comes from a long line of "Political" names. The name doesn't have to have anything to do with either parents name... I just want something really awesome sounding.


----------



## DappledBoers

She is huge! My red doe roses is so round just like that except smaller 
 lol I wish I could fast forward to


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my goodness , she looks like a huge melting hersheys kiss :laugh:
I wish you could fast forward too , I'm so excited to see what she gives you 
Poor thing though , geez ! I don't know how she even gets up from laying down , lol…Bless her heart , she is just so sweet 

As for names……i have to think about this  I LOVE thinking of names , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sure her udder is going to fill up nicely for you Vic , she's probably a last minute filler upper


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oooh goody.  I was hoping you'd come up with some names, Laura.  You're so good at it! 

I think her udder might be getting a little bigger... :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gosh, she looks like such a blob when she lays down! :slapfloor: I might want to be put on the list for a doe out of her next year, she reminds me so much of my red doe, Cookie, she had the same white marks on her too. Cookie was only a % doe, but she was huge like Liberty.

Hmm, it's so hard to think of names sometimes, it just depends on the theme you want to create though. With Ebony, her dad is Two Timin' Huster, so when she kids in July, one is going to be I'ma Snuffy Gambler (after the paint stud because it goes so well), and if she has another buck he'd be named Uncle Sam if she kids on the 4th, she'd be due on the 2nd or 3rd :lol: If she has a doe, she'd be named Patriot Patty or something like that, I'll have to improve on that a bit :lol:

I think a lot of the names they give to the beef bulls would work for the big ol' boer bucks, like Bone Daddy, Fatal Attraction, Helter Skelter, Anthrax, Warfare, Massive Impact, Freight Train, Circuit Breaker, Lethal Combination, if they have any of the "leash" or "chain" relatives you could do Beast on a Leash, just get creative :lol: I think most of those names would work best if they were related to Collateral Damage or something though :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I have a name list that I write names down on all year long before kidding season, but I think there's only 2 or 3 buck names on that giant list! I have no trouble with doe names most of the time... 

Those are all good powerful sounding names!  Some of those like Massive Impact would make it sound like he's related to Maximum Impact, who is a popular Boer sire right now. So probably wouldn't want to cause confusion there. Same with Fatal Attraction. Those are good ones though.  

Shaq is sired by "Flash My Cash". I guess we could go with a Cash theme. FMC died at a young age but had a tremendous impact on the goats in my area via Capriole Goat Ranch. His kids are so awesome. The JABGA National Reserve Overall FB Jr. doe and Reserve Overall Jr. Buck were FMC grandkids. Magic and Pompous (avatar) are FMC grandkids too. Liberty's kids will also be FMC grandkids.


----------



## spidy1

LOL! I love those names!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Hmmm, money-themes.

Cash Out
Dough Boy
Money Maker
make me an offer
Real Deal
Rollin' In The Dough
Money On My Mind
Sugar Daddy
Flash My (or O') Class
Cash in Spades
Cash King
Let's See The Money
Big Spender



Hmm, boys out of Liberty - Patriotic names for them? Founding fathers, various battlefield names, etc....


----------



## Trickyroo

My brain won't work today…:hammer:…gotta think , gotta think onder:


----------



## SalteyLove

This is a good reason for me not to get in to registered goats - I just can't get the knack of registered names! People come up with the coolest themes and go all out with them. One of my registered does is named Chicago, literally, that's it. SLTY Chicago. haha!

When you said Shades of Shaq- Slam Dunk automatically came to mind, some play on that. I also really like Brigade, Wallet, & Campaign as parts to tie in to political or money theme names.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cashin' In
Flashin' Cash
Stock Broker
High Stakes Gambler
Million Dollar Man
Cheap Trick


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you Elissa!!! Those are great. I'm not sure if we'll go with a patriotic theme for Liberty's bucks or not. I have several good patriotic sounding doe names.  

Definitely adding lots of these names to me list.  

There's a pretty famous buck out there named Slam Dunk.... That's really a good name though so I might just have to steal it!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

More great names.... thanks Lacie! Yay I can relax now. No more stressing over not having buck names.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did my Uncle Sam and Patriot Patty mess you up? I thought Liberty has the Political line :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

You could use Liberty's Slam Dunk - just enough different


----------



## Cactus_Acres

And hush, you are forgetful. You have a whole list of boy names, and no possible way to name any girls that might come along. *wink wink* Keep on taking about having all these girl names, and you won't get them, right? 

So yeah, you misspoke, and have a long list of boy names. Quick, go say that to your does! Though they would probably tell you to talk to the bucks about that.


----------



## Trickyroo

Liberty's Shock N Awe


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha! Uh yeah.... I have TONS of bucks names on my list. Uncountable....  

Love it Laura! That's a great one too!


----------



## nancy d

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> With Ebony, her dad is Two Timin' Huster, so when she kids in July, one is going to be I'ma Snuffy Gambler (after the paint stud because it goes so well), and if she has another buck he'd be named Uncle Sam if she kids on the 4th, she'd be due on the 2nd or 3rd :lol: If she has a doe, she'd be named Patriot Patty or something like that, I'll have to improve on that a bit :lol:
> 
> :lol:


 So are you speaking of Leaning Tree Two Timin Hustler? I have a couple of his does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^Yup, that's the one


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yay, under 2 weeks to go for Liberty! 11 days for Magic!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Put some new pictures of Magic here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/paint-doe-magic-174920/#post1838949 Pulled her out for a butt bath and quick clip and decided to get some pics.


----------



## Trickyroo

Like i posted on her thread , she is just gorgeous  So flashy !!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's Liberty today. Her udder looks a little bigger... maybe??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Might be a little bigger :chin: I'm sure it will fill when she kids though  Can't wait to see those pretty girls she has


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Finally decided on a couple buck names.  Maybe if I act prepared for bucks she'll give us all does!! :lol: No, that wouldn't be good. We need a buck from her.  "Shaq's Grand Slam" is one name and "Ima Flashy Patriot" is another. I like the "patriot" name since it combines both Liberty and Shaq's pedigree. Liberty better not have more than 2 bucks! If that happens we've also got "Flash Back"... or "Real Deal". I've got so many does names I REALLY want to have to use!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good names  So you're going to be doing the "Ima" line too? :lol: There's a huge line of paints and QH's with the "I'ma" names, so I was going to follow suit since my friend does all the racehorse names


----------



## Frosty

My sweet girl is looking good. Think she might have a whole herd in there. lol


----------



## Trickyroo

My goodness ! Just when you think she can't get any bigger ! LOL
I say her udder did fill more . It's going to be filled by the time she kids Vic


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

She looks less than amused 
Such a cutie. She's going to have to have trips with her being that big. Maybe 2 girls and boy, all paints???

I have a doe due the same day as her and her udder is about the same size as Liberty's. I think it will fill up though(hoping so).


----------



## Trickyroo

Your right about that ^^^ if looks could kill , every one of those pictures she is showing a bit of attitude , lol. And so she should , poor thing , lol. 

Hang on Liberty , it won't be much longer sweetheart


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, I'm not intentionally trying to go with an "Ima" name... but not sure how else to get "flash" and "patriot" in the same name! 

2 bucks and a doe would be perfect... especially if they are all paints! 2 does and a buck would be awesome too.  I'd love to keep a kid of each sex from her as she's just so special and has been a great show doe for us. 

I'm so so so so ready to see these babies!! Poor Liberty is still doing well, all things considered. She loves her COB and Chaffhaye as a treat.  I think she's going to be a great mom. Her mom was probably the best mom we ever had.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I think that's really the only name that can incorporate both those words though :lol:

Well, I hope she has a doe and a buck in there if nothing else  Flashy ones at that  I'm getting so jealous watching all you guy's kidding threads, I have 40 more days before I get any babies, then a 2 week gap, then the rest are going pretty much within the same week.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That would be very nice.  

I know, waiting is so hard!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Who wants to guess what Liberty weighs? :shock: Just weighed her tonight...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

289lbs?


----------



## Bree_6293

291lbs?


Owned by 16 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 8 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, 9 parrots and too many chickens to count!


----------



## nigies4ever

Maybe Patriot Rose for a doe name? General Lee for a buck? That works not only from the political theme, but pretty great if you're a Dukes of Hazzard fan too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha! Ok she's not THAT big. She's a little (as in short!) doe. LOL!! She's at 214. She was 158 on 10/15/14. 173 on 12/9. So that means she's gained close to 60 pounds since October!  Reddy weighed 208 the night before kidding triplets, and she's taller, longer and a couple years older! 

Thanks for the name suggestions!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Magic is due a week from today! :wahoo: She definitely looks it too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you serious?! My alpines are close to to her preggo weight when they aren't pregnant, nope, don't believe it! She's way way way too big to only be 214lb, your scale needs recalibrated :slapfloor: :ROFL: 60lb gain though, that's at least twins, most likely trips or quads.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, I'm serious.  She's little like her mom was. Probably our shortest adult doe.  We love little red goats though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Poor Magic is so ready...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

This is Liberty's dam "Political Justice" 7 days before giving birth to Liberty and her brother Crossfire.  They were 8 and 9 lbs. So big prego bellies run in the family...


----------



## Trickyroo

I seriously can't believe Liberty is still getting around , she is the roundest doe i have ever seen , lol. Bless her heart 

My goodness , maybe Magic is the roundest doe I've ever seen  :scratch:
They both look like they are ready , beyond ready :-D
This is such a exciting thread for me , i can't wait to see what they give you Victoria  And while looking back at Poli , I'm even more in love with Miss Liberty then i was before 

Hang in there ladies !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, poor girl. I watched her get up last night and she had to sit like a dog for a while before heaving the rest up! She grinds her teeth a lot these days and is just acting tired. I sure don't blame her and feel really sorry for her. Just one more week.... 

Magic is on day 144. :wahoo: Looks like she could kid any day. We're keeping a close eye on her but I figure she'll wait until the 1st of Feb. at least... following doe code. Hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## burtfarms

so excited to see those beautiful babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow,  are you sure she didn't steel 2 beach balls, LOL. She looks even bigger than her mamma was.


----------



## Greybird

Good grief - poor babies! I know they will be so relieved to not be pregnant any more.

I've been thinking of names too, since it's fun, but I don't know if I'm on the right track or not.
I'll toss these out just for grins.
Whats both flashy and patriotic? Fireworks! 
And some of their various kinds might work as names too, like Roman Candle or maybe Sparkler, or Skyrocket.

The only political-sounding name that came to my mind was Phil.
That would, of course, be short for Phil A. Buster. (Sorry - LOL!  )

And, for no particular reason, Magnum. (If it hasn't been used already.)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks for the names Nancy!  This is my buck..."Fireworks". :lol: Haha!! 

I hope Liberty has a buck or doe colored just like her brother Crossfire. He's so cool.


----------



## Trickyroo

Now who do i remember that had the same white belt like that :scratch: 
This is going to really bother me now , lol…

Im in the mood to think of doeling and buckling names now


----------



## Frosty

just played catchup on this thread. Got a little behind with the snowstorm. Liberty is looking great as always. Getting closer can hardly wait to see what she has. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## goatygirl

I'm going to join the thread.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hmmm... not sure, Laura.  

Good! Fire away with the names.  

Thanks Frosty! I will.


----------



## Trickyroo

Paintball ? Or maybe it's another herd , lol. 
With all the threads I've been looking at , it could be.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow that buck is a HUNK!!!

Poor Liberty, you need to measure that belly and see how round she is lol! 
Can't wait to see what she has, won't be too much longer! 
Magic definitely looks like she is over this pregnancy stuff, she's really cute


----------



## Trickyroo

HoosierShadow said:


> Wow that buck is a HUNK!!!
> 
> Poor Liberty, you need to measure that belly and see how round she is lol!
> Can't wait to see what she has, won't be too much longer!
> Magic definitely looks like she is over this pregnancy stuff, she's really cute


I agree ! I wonder how many Nigerians it would take to match up to Liberty's waist line , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty was 5' 1" last I checked...  Magic is 4' 9". Pokey was 4'8" the day before she had her little triplets and Reddy was 4' 11" or 5' before she had her triplets. 

We weighed Magic last night and she has gained 59lbs since the day of breeding. :shock: She's on the thin side, so that gain is mostly all babies/fluid. We're hoping she has big twins.  This is our first year keeping and raising bottle babies instead of selling them... and holy moly do they eat a lot!! :lol: I won't be too surprised if Magic has 3 little ones, but so hoping for just two so we won't have another bottle baby.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Day 145 for Magic! Liberty is due a week from today. :wahoo:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I don't think it's Paintball... she looks kind of like Poli color wise. Just darker...


----------



## Trickyroo

How are the ladies today ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are doing good.  

Here's Magic... Her udder has gotten so big! Unlike Liberty's...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

And here's Liberty... 

She's entered a "don't touch me" stage. I can scratch her chest, but that's it. She's normally a very sweet lovey goat, but not anymore.  Poor girl!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Geez Liberty is huge! I know she actually has some thick legs, but that roundness makes them look like twigs :shock:


----------



## Frosty

Are you sure there is any room down there for liberty to grow an udder. Wow she is so large. Counting the days. lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Holy goat balloons :shock: I can't believe the size of them girls :-o
Poor Liberty , i guess she's in that "all its your fault but scratch me there , then go away" mood  
Magic doesn't look as uncomfortable as Liberty does to me , but she sure looks ready to those babies  
She has such a cute face


----------



## Crossroads Boers

:lol: Laura, you crack me up with your expressions! 

Yes, Liberty is probably thinking that.  I love to feel her babies kicking but that seems to drive her nuts now. So now I can just barely sneak by with feeling for them while she's eating.  

Magic lays down at least 75% of the day. She can hardly stand for more than 5 minutes it seems. I don't know if her feet hurt or what but she sure doesn't like to stand up.  Liberty seems to prefer standing so that she can breath. LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

:grin::grin::grin:

Its got to be hard on you not to be able to love on Liberty now 
But soon enough , your going to be snuggling her babies and her too 
Hang in there Victoria 

Yeah , i can just imagine how hard it is for Magic to be on her feet now.
I guess it all depends on how and where the babies are positioned inside the womb. Its amazing how they get around at all this late in their pregnancy. IMO , there is no other expression for those two girls , especially Liberty , but "Holy Goat Balloons" :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It is hard, but you're right, soon enough we'll have babies to snuggle  And that makes me so excited.  

It is amazing! I can't imagine walking around with 60lbs of extra weight in the midsection! 

"Holy Goat Balloons" is a good one.  I'll have to use that... if you don't mind.


----------



## Trickyroo

Me too :leap: 

I know ! It's got to be hard on them , but they are such amazing animals , and very clear with what their moods are at the time , lol.

 Of course


----------



## toth boer goats

Wowza, look at them, they need deflating, LOL.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha! ^ 

Pics from today. I sure love this doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

One more...


----------



## nancy d

What a porker! Hope she pops soon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Me too.  She's due on Thursday. Magic is due on Tuesday.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Liberty looks like she has either half grown kids or a whole herd in there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, poor girl! 

Looks like Magic could kid tomorrow! :shock: Her udder filled tonight and she is just miserable. I'll keep ya'll posted! Wasn't expecting her to go this early!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trips maybe, or small quads then, huh? 3-4 days early isn't too bad though. Good luck!

So when Liberty kids, she does not have a paint doe that will have make her way past two state lines into my house in the middle of the night... I don't know where she could have gone, but she won't be here... are you buying that?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hopefully small trips!! Thanks.  If she kids tomorrow that would be day 147. 

Haha... uh no. Not buying that.  If Liberty has a paint doe we'll watch that thing like a hawk.  So don't try anything... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whaaat? Who said anything about _me_ trying anything. I was just saying should she decide to book a flight to my house, I had nothing to do with it, she's one independent little girl! :shades:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Riiiiight....


----------



## Frosty

I keep watching closely cause I was going to buy her a ticket to come here to my house. She sure looks uncomfortable. How do those little legs carry all that around. lol


----------



## Trickyroo

IMO they both have 1 month old doelings in there !
All cooked to perfection 
I will be watching for updates


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh Wow, that is exciting if Magic kids over the weekend! I can't wait to see what she has, but Liberty...wow...! can she get any bigger? I love her expressions, it's as if she is coaxing herself along 'I can do it...I know I can...I know I can...." haha.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well shoot... might be a false alarm. :shrug: I was supposed to be in OR this morning and through the day (and I didn't even tell Magic!) but not sure if I should go or stay now. Magic looks extremely dropped and her ligs are almost fully gone... and her udder is really big... but not rock hard. I'll be a nervous wreck if I go but will feel really bad if I stay and she doesn't kid. :sigh: 

She's a FF so I have no idea what her labor protocol is. She might not get a strutted udder until heavy labor. Most of our does kid around 11am-1pm. I'm supposed to leave at 9:30am if I go, so hopefully I'll know by then if she will or won't go today. I wouldn't be back until 6:30pm.  Caroline would be here to watch her, but I don't want to miss it.  I've waited 147 days for this! LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

They seem to have this canny sense to know you want to leave. Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's what she looks like this morning. :shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Victoria I'm hoping your going to "work" , and not "visiting" the OR…….

That darn Magic , lol….:GAAH: 

Tell her we will ALL be here WATCHING her just in case she waits till she heres you leave and starts pushing……that should keep her from having babies till you get home


----------



## Crossroads Boers

:GAAH: To leave... or not to leave.... :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

If you leave she will kid, If you stay home she won't. lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh I know it!! :GAAH: She's out standing by herself in the pasture right now. Her udder still isn't strutted and she did eat like normal this morning.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wish this was easier on you Vic


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ok... I'm staying.  She's been up and down a lot and is super duper uncomfortable. I even saw her paw at the ground before laying down, which I've never seen her do before. She'll probably wait now that I'm staying :lol: but at least I won't be worried about her kidding without me.


----------



## crosscandyboers

Come on Magic! Have some babies!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my , she's got you and all of us wrapped around her little hoof , doesn't she ? lol.. 

Im guessing your a nurse , Victoria ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sorry, I confused you Laura.  I'm not going to "the OR", I was planning on going to OR. The "state" Oregon.  

I am a goat's nurse... LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh :ROFL: thats too funny , lol. 
Welll im glad your staying 
And of course your a goat nurse , who isn't 
How's Magic and Liberty ?


----------



## Trickyroo

Uh ohhhh........ I have a feeling something's happening


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm guessing/hoping she'll go sometime tonight.  Ligs are gone and she has lots of thick discharge. 

These pics are from earlier this morning...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty has been busy babysitting the babysitter. :lol: She's saying "don't you even think about it" to Hidee in that first pic!


----------



## crosscandyboers

Magic looks like she has dropped a little more.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha Ha too cute  Great pictures ! 
Magic is looking pretty close !!!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow Magic definitely looks close! How exciting! Love the pics of Liberty, haha!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, poor girl. It's been a long day!  Still no big changes. Lots more discharge but that's about it. 

Gotta love the Doe Code.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

So close now  I can't wait to see what she has been hiding in there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Me either!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Well I stayed up late watching a movie and now see no baby updates, so Magic I'm looking forward to those pics when I wake up 

Another prayer for an uneventful kidding and happy healthy mom and kids, whenever she decides the time is right.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It's 3:30am and still no babies.  Just checked on her. I'll check her again at 6. If she can wait until the afternoon that would be nice.  She can go into labor right after we get home from church. But then we'll miss the Superbowl! :shock: Haha! Not that I care... football shmootball. Goats are way more fun.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Any updates?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I just checked on her less than two hours ago. Her udder felt *almost* rock hard, just a little soft still.


----------



## Trickyroo

Your killing us all Magic…….slowly too


----------



## DappledBoers

At least you know the due date! I'm headed back home and they haven't kidded yet and I was told they don't look close  I hope she gives you some nice kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

Still watching.


----------



## Trickyroo

toth boer goats said:


> Still watching.


Shhhhhh , don't tell Magic&#8230;&#8230;..she thinks we all left


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh::ROFL: Hush is the word, LOL:crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo

Nobody is interested anymore Magic , nobody's watching , everyone left :angel2: 
Feel free to have them at anytime…...:wave::shrug::snowbounce:


----------



## SalteyLove

Nope, I'm definitely not checking this thread every hour at all. Definitely not. Nobody cares when Magic kids... cough cough cough


----------



## toth boer goats

Me either.


----------



## nancy d

Nope, we could care less about Magic kidding.


----------



## kc8lsk

If we all show up in person I think we would scare her into kidding (maybe)


----------



## Trickyroo

I unfriend you Magic. :GAAH:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You guys are so funny!!!! :lol: We got back and no babies yet. Whew!!

She's definitely in labor though. :leap: Lots of discharge and some arching back contractions. 

I'll keep ya'll posted as she progresses!


----------



## mrs.beers

:leap::wahoo::stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Won't be long now! She's streaming and has had some BIG contractions. :stars: :leap:


----------



## goathiker

Yay


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pushing just started. :leap:  Come on little paint does!!


----------



## Kiddskids

Can't wait!!!!!!


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mrs.beers

:kidred::kidred::kidred: :clap:


----------



## adriHart

Go magic go


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Yay :leap:


----------



## Trickyroo

Come on sweet Magic make those kids appear


----------



## HoosierShadow

YIPPIE!!! I can't wait for an update and some baby pics!!!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Aweeesomeee!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Finally decided to go in since she wasn't getting anywhere and pushing hard. I couldn't make out what I was feeling at first... then decided it was a tail and butt. I could barely hook a finger around one hock and pulled on that. Finally got one leg/hip out then went in and got the other. The baby's ok but that was scary!!! 

Traditional BUCK!!! Darn it.


----------



## Kiddskids

Darn but more on the way?


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow !!!! Well done Victoria !!!!! Glad they ae both doing ok 
That's all she's got in there ?!? You sure she's done ?!?!
Oh my goodness . Yay for baby and Magic


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

So glad he's out and ok! How scary. I'm guessing he's not a single though?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Now a paint doe! Yipee!


----------



## Kiddskids

You got a little bit of both!!! 


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

And a traditional doe.  At least it's a doe. She had those fast!!


----------



## Kiddskids

Wow that was fast. How big are they? Is she done!?


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here they are!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, she's done. Haven't weighed them yet.  Good girl Magic!! That makes 7 does and 2 bucks so far!


----------



## Kiddskids

Their gorgeous! Can't wait to see them all dried off


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Way to go Magic!!! Congrats 

And she still looks great. 
The paint girl looks pretty big. I really like the way the color comes down on the trad(I'm guessing its the girl?).


----------



## Kiddskids

Half of the wait is over!


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow, a lot happened since my last post while I was making dinner lol! Congrats!!! So glad you got a paint, looks like she is a big girl! I can't wait to see more pics of them!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

RaineyDayFarms said:


> I really like the way the color comes down on the trad(I'm guessing its the girl?).


Yeah that's one of the girls. She has a pretty long cape down her neck and on to one shoulder. She has two really cute little white snips on her nose, too.

Weights are: Paint doe 7.10, Buck 7.6 and caped doe 7.10.

The does are so strong and vigorous! The paint especially was practically running the second she came out! Little bucky is a little more subdued probably because of the more traumatic birth, but drank down several ounces of colostrum out of a bottle and seems to be doing okay. He will be our bottle baby.


----------



## mrs.beers

Yay! Congratulations! LOVE the paint girl! Can't wait to see dry pictures of them! <3


----------



## Bree_6293

Wow they are all so beautiful! Wish we had these colours in Australia! We only have traditional and full reds, and a few full blacks now. But not the dapples and paints.


Owned by 16 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 8 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, 9 parrots and too many chickens to count!


----------



## guessa1

Awww they are beautiful! Yay Magic!!! Congratulations  Liberty next, right?


----------



## Trickyroo

YAY !!!!! :hug: Sooo happy you got your paint doeling :fireworks:
Beautiful babies  
Well done Magic and Victoria :leap:

Wooo hoooo :stars::stars::stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks guys.  They're all doing great. I'll get new pics later... once the Superbowl is over.


----------



## Jessica84

I've been silently stalking this. Good job magic and congrats to you  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

So beautiful! Sweet babies! Glad everyone's doing good. ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some better pictures.  The paint is "Magical Moment" and the traditional in "Apache Princess". Bucky needs a name...


----------



## Frosty

Way to go magic. Cute kids will be watching for dry pictures. four more days liberty.


----------



## Frosty

oh wow we both posted at the same time. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Tenacross

Great job everybody!


----------



## nancy d

^Yes indeed!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

They look great. I'm really likening the minimal white on the little paint.

And I don't think I would mind having a few traditionals in the barn if they looked like them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats!! Glad you got some more does!


----------



## rebelINny

Yay! Congrats Magic!!! And good job to you OP


----------



## BCG

Whoohoo! Congrats on the girls and a paint. 

Interesting thought though. ...if the color was reversed on that little doe so that she was mostly white and the current white spots were red, would you still call her a paint? :?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks everybody! 

I don't know on that, Wendi... probably? 

Liberty's on day 146! :leap: If/when she has triplets then we will have had 4 does kid with 4 sets of triplets! 3 of those being FF's!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Congrats on the does and the paint. Good job Magic


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Names for the boy (in theme with sisters):
Warrior
Shaman
Magic hat
Hat Trick
Medicine Man
Tomahawk
War Cry
Peace Pipe
Trickster
Houdini
Optical illusion


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some better pics.  Princess is so cute with that little snip on her nose.  

Thanks Elissa!!


----------



## Kiddskids

What's on her ear?


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

Kiddskids said:


> What's on her ear?
> 
> Chloe Kidd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Not 100% positive but it looks like the ear was folded and they pulled it down to straighten the ear. Some kids ears have a peice of skin or something attaching it like that and if it's not to big you can pull it or cut it.. (Not sure how it's done) to fix it.


----------



## Jessica84

DappledBoers said:


> Not 100% positive but it looks like the ear was folded and they pulled it down to straighten the ear. Some kids ears have a peice of skin or something attaching it like that and if it's not to big you can pull it or cut it.. (Not sure how it's done) to fix it.


I was looking too and that's what I came to lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Momma's obviously on the attentive side, at least from how it looks in the pictures.


----------



## Bree_6293

Cactus_Acres said:


> Names for the boy (in theme with sisters):
> 
> Warrior
> 
> Shaman
> 
> Magic hat
> 
> Hat Trick
> 
> Medicine Man
> 
> Tomahawk
> 
> War Cry
> 
> Peace Pipe
> 
> Trickster
> 
> Houdini
> 
> Optical illusion


Oh I love the name hat trick! That's really cool! When I have my first lot of babies I will definitely be coming here for names!

Owned by 16 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 8 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, 9 parrots and too many chickens to count!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, it was folded and we popped it lose. I hate doing that.  Caroline has to do it as I can't.  

Magic is a very good mama.  

Here's the buck.


----------



## Jessica84

You should have recorded it. I haven't had the guts to try.....might if I saw it done though lol


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats.

They are adorable.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I love how the baby boers look - I will also love my kids when they finally get here.


----------



## Frosty

very cute. still waiting on my baby liberty just three more days unless she pulls the doe code. lol. Cannot wait to see what she has..


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! 

Yes, just 3 more days until Liberty is due! :leap: She better not pull the doe code... I'm SO ready to see what she's got.  

This is M&M and Princess.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwww I just want to scoop them up and hugs them :laugh: Such pretty girls 

Cant wait for Liberty to kid :hammer: She's going to have me standing on my head worrying and waiting for her to give us those babies :crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo

Vic , what is the name of the buck she is bred to again ?

Disreguard , i looked it up


----------



## Trickyroo

Shade My Belle
Citizen Shaq
Ellis Island in the Shade
Liberty Player
Shaq's Free Speech
Son of Liberty
Shade Alliance 
Shady Union
Shady Bell
Shaqs Free Shot


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Laura, you're so great at coming up with names!! Those are all great ones too! 

I'm still really liking the name Shaq's Slam Dunk for a Liberty buck. We decided not to go with the Flashy theme for a buck. Maybe for a doe.  I've got several of the other names you and the others have suggested written on my list for any bucks.  I'm sure hoping Liberty won't have traditionals.  So far all 3 of our does who have kidded have each had TWO traditionals and one paint. And only 1 of those 6 sires/dams was traditional (the sire to Reddy's kids).  

I'm thinking Magic's buck might get "Magic Trick" for a name...


----------



## Trickyroo

LOL Thanks  Slam Dunk is just perfect, i LOVE that name !
I personally think your going to be up to your eyeballs in paints very soon , lol.. I don't know what to say about the traditional thing going on , but it aint over till the last goat balloon pops  
Give Liberty a hugs for me 

Magic Trick is another cool name !


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Love the little socks on the paint girl. I think she would also love to visit Texas!

I like magic trick for the boy. 

Trickyroo-can I hire you to name my kids this year?


----------



## Trickyroo

Its sooo much fun


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hopefully so! I will be soooooo thrilled if Liberty has paints... even if they are bucks.  

I brought the babies outside for a few minutes this morning.


----------



## ariella42

They're so cute!!!! I showed my husband a picture of Liberty and he couldn't believe it. He asked if goats were supposed to get that big, and, if so, if I was sure our girl was pregnant :lol: I can't wait to see what she has


----------



## mrs.beers

Oh they are just TOO cute!! It looks like Magic just loves being a mommy, too! So sweet!


----------



## Trickyroo

I really love the looks of the buckling  Soooooo flipping adorable , all of them


----------



## Trickyroo

next !


----------



## Trickyroo

So how's Miss Liberty doing ?


----------



## Frosty

a last check before I call it a night to see if Liberty is showing any signs. Guess not or your to busy delivering a whole herd from her. lol. Good night


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty is doing good. She still loves her neck rubs.  Poor girl was standing up almost all day as she can't hardly breath when she lays down.  I think she's starting to change quickly now.  She's had lots of discharge today. I took some pictures earlier today and will post them a little later.  

I think Magic's buck is the nicest looking of the 3.  The red doe is super tall and leggy. He's the shortest/thickest and the trad. doe is in-between.  She look like a mini Dandi with her little nose snip!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pictures from tonight and earlier today.


----------



## nancy d

Beeg Mama!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Her udder has gotten bigger! Or is it just me?


----------



## Trickyroo

Do definitely think her udder has gotten bigger too !
Beeeeeg mamma fore sure , lol.


----------



## RPC

Good luck with liberty. Magics kids look really nice. I can't wait till I finally have some kids


----------



## HoosierShadow

Yep her udder has definitely gotten bigger. Poor mama I bet she is absolutely miserable! Triplets or some big, chunky twins in there!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

looks like her udder got bigger to me also


----------



## springkids

I think she is starting to fill as well. I can't wait to see what she is hiding in there.....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I fed Magic's boy at 1am and watched Liberty for a while. She's definitely getting pretty close.  I'm so excited.  She's had long strings of thick discharge over the last day/night and her udder is definitely filling. She won't let me feel her ligs but I can see a change in her tailhead. 

It's 6:15 and I'm heading back out to feed the bottle babies and see what Liberty's up to.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Not sure if Liberty will go today or not. If she was following in Magic's footsteps she would go today around 2pm.  Her udder looked a lot bigger but she doesn't like me touching it so I left her alone. Her tailhead looks a little more raised. She doesn't look dropped or sunken in hardly at all.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I don't think there's enough room for anything to drop.


----------



## Trickyroo

She could do that all in one hour , drop , fill more , drop babies 
Will be watching , how exciting !!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

LOL. I was thinking that too.  We'll be watching her closely today.


----------



## Frosty

If I lived closer I would be looking over your shoulder if you would let me. hahaha.. I will keep my eyes on this thread today for sure. She looks ready to explode. Praying all goes well with an easy delivery for her and you..


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Frosty.  

I just felt her udder while she was eating and it is super full. Close to strutted I'd say.  Should have babies in the next 24 hours! Yay!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo

Wooooo Hooooo !!!!! Did she give you the stink eye when you did that ? :ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh yeah....


----------



## springkids

Hooray!!!:dance:
I wonder if she knows how much better she will feel once she gets those little buggers out of there??????


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

waiting with you -


----------



## HoosierShadow

Very exciting! Can't wait to finally see what she is hiding in there!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's her udder this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats

:leap:
Happy kidding


----------



## Trickyroo

Update !


----------



## mrs.beers

I think she has dropped some, too! I put the pictures from last night and the ones you just posted side-by-side and yep! She's dropped a bit, too! :baby::dance:http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## goatygirl

Is that her tongue i see in the middle of her udder on the second pic.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Woah. Yeah her udder has definitely filled even more! So excited!!


----------



## Frosty

Her udder definitely looks bigger. I also think she has dropped some. Oh I am getting so excited for you. Will keep checking back in between doing my stuff.. Thinking pink and spotted.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

goatygirl said:


> Is that her tongue i see in the middle of her udder on the second pic.


Not sure what you mean??? :shrug: Edit: I looked at the 2nd pic and I think you are looking at the pink thing by one of her teats..? I'm not sure what that is. 

I was visiting my sister's farm for the past couple hours.  Nothing serious going on with Liberty yet. But we're watching her closely. 

I'll update as she changes. 

So exciting!! :leap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## springkids

goatygirl said:


> Is that her tongue i see in the middle of her udder on the second pic.


I see it....I had to look twice...good eyes you got there.


----------



## Trickyroo

goatygirl said:


> Is that her tongue i see in the middle of her udder on the second pic.


I saw that too , lol.. Yeah , I'm pretty certain thats her tongue


----------



## Trickyroo

She's going to have all of us up till the wee hours of the morning , aren't ya Miss Liberty ? :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh... I almost forgot.  We weighed her this morning and she was at 217. So she's gained 60-ish pounds since breeding. She measured 27" at the shoulder and 63" around! :shock:


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW ! I guess i shouldn't complain about my waist line and "winter weight" , lol….geez , thats so amazing she is able to walk around , the poor thing !


----------



## Trickyroo

How's Liberty doing ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Good last I checked.  I'll go get some pictures...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pictures. She's still not looking super close... but her udder is still telling me it will be sometime tonight.  Her udder feels rock solid.


----------



## Trickyroo

She looks pretty close IMO and pretty miserable , poor baby 
Your going to feel so much better really soon sweet baby , hang in there :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BCG

Within the next 12 hours I'm guessing.


----------



## SerenitySquare

awe poor thing. hoping she has them soonray:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Poor baby, she definitely looks miserable. Hopefully she doesn't take her time, and gets things rolling soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*cough* *cough* The paint doe isn't here... *cough* :greengrin: Can't wait!


----------



## mrs.beers

Oh hunny....Not much longer! :hug:We're all rooting for you, Liberty! :flag:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Looks like it will be a long night. :coffee2:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Go Liberty -


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crossroads Boers said:


> Looks like it will be a long night. :coffee2:


I'm telling you I don't have the paint doe! There's no need to make a trip this time of night to come down here, honest  :lol:
Go Liberty!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Trickyroo

Come on Liberty , we gotcha back honey


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm telling you I don't have the paint doe! There's no need to make a trip this time of night to come down here, honest  :lol:
> Go Liberty!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


Haha. We'll see about that. :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pics of Magic's kids.  I sure am liking her buck. He's probably the nicest looking of the 3. He's for sale as a bottle kid...


----------



## Trickyroo

Your telling me , :roll: I can't stand it no mores , looking at all these gorgeous babies , lol…Its killing me for sure :GAAH: But yet , here i am :shrug::coffee2:

I lov show happy Magic looks with her little herd  Such a proud mama 

Im off to the shower , now no one go anywhere…..or start kidding till i get back here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He looks good! They all do! I can't decide which of your does I like the most, I'm in love with Dandi but what are her chances of a red/ red paint? 
I want a mostly red doe kid with some white splashes, but I don't know from who yet.... after I figure it out I want to be put on the list for a 2016 kid! :lol: I'm fine with bottle feeding too


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

LOL, sorry Laura.  

I'm really proud of Magic.  She's probably one of the best moms we've had! She loves her little does.  

Don't worry... we've got hours before anything happens I'm guessing.  Contractions haven't started yet and it's usually a couple hours after those start that the babies arrive! I'll probably go to sleep around 9 tonight and check on her at midnight for starters.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sounds good Lacie.  We usually get a lot of mostly red paints.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Not sure if we'll ever get color from Dandi. If she's bred I want to AI her to 2DOX Cuger next time.  Maybe a colored buck after that... but with our luck we'll definitely get traditionals even with a paint buck!


----------



## nancy d

Crossroads Boers said:


> Not sure if we'll ever get color from Dandi. If she's bred I want to AI her to 2DOX Cuger next time.  Maybe a colored buck after that... but with our luck we'll definitely get traditionals even with a paint buck!


 But you have to understand that is your goal; traditionals. Pray hard for trad bucklings.
You know how RNSH has said, "Goats make liars out of us."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'd be fine with any color, I'd just like to have a red one again sometime, but trads are fine too.  Hopefully you won't be kidding all your does this early next year though, my dairy does don't cycle early enough for this time of year :lol: I'll try to get at least 2 does bred for this time of year so I can have some milk for one just in case


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's so true, Nancy!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Thinking colorful thoughts for you and her 
I do love the buck she's bred to, especially his hind end! Should be another set of super nice kids.

Id really like to see what Dandi and cuger kids would look like. 
I trying to get a few straws from him for next year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!  We're so excited to see these Liberty/Shaq kids. We're in the process of purchasing Shaq with Kindlehope Farm (owner of Camo)... so are pretty excited about that.  Hoping to get several more does bred to Shaq later this year! His kids are just awesome. 

Think PAINT and PINK!!!!  PAINT and PINK! If you're not one, you better be the other babies...! LOL Both would be unbelievably awesome.  

It's almost 12:30 and pretty sure I'm seeing her arch her back every few minutes. Yayyyyyy!!!! Won't be too long now.


----------



## nigies4ever

I've been stalking this thread  and when I saw you post I got really excited because I thought you were coming on to say Liberty had kidded! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sorry. Not yet.  Maybe in a couple hours I'll be reporting that.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow, I really thought she'd end up having them while I was sleeping and I would miss it! Just means I have to check in through the day! Hopefully today is the day!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty's been getting some good pushes in... but is taking her sweet time about the whole thing. I've been up since midnight so this waiting period is getting really old. :sigh: Should be soon though.  It's almost 4am.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Unbelievable..... first baby is here and HE came out just like Magic's first one. Tail first. I had a heck of a time finding the legs this time but finally did. And guess what? He's traditional!  He's adorable though.


----------



## LadySecret

Good job getting him out!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here he is,  A paint doe must be next... since she's copying Magic.  ray: ray:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

OH MY Gosh!!!!!! She just had an absolutely GORGEOUS PAINT DOE!!!!!! She looks just like Crossfire!!! I'm So happy!!


----------



## SalteyLove

Thank goodness you are so good at being there for every birth with these silly bucks trying to come out breech!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Another PAINT DOE!!!!! YAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Looks like she's done...?


----------



## springkids

Crossroads Boers said:


> OH MY Gosh!!!!!! She just had an absolutely GORGEOUS PAINT DOE!!!!!! She looks just like Crossfire!!! I'm So happy!!


WOW...that's amazing. Can't wait for pics!!!!

What about #3???


----------



## springkids

We posted at the same time.....Beautiful kids!!!!!!


----------



## springkids

Crossroads Boers said:


> Looks like she's done...?


Really??? As big as she is I would have surely thought a third spotted paint doe was hiding in there!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

So so so so so so so SO happy!!!!!!! I think Liberty's done but she still looks really big.


----------



## minibarn

Congrats! good job getting the buck out! That's awesome you got your paints!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She did have two paint does.


----------



## LadySecret

Congratulations on your two paint doelings! That's so great!


----------



## AlvinLeanne

Oh my goodness! Yay for being there and getting that silly boy out! Double yay for the 2 paint girls! Glad both Magic and Liberty's babies arrived safely!


----------



## mrs.beers

Yay yay yay!!!! :stars: She was just saving the best for last!! Such pretty girls and it looks like Liberty's being a good mommy so far!


----------



## Goatlover14

Congrats! So glad you got the paint girls


----------



## ariella42

Congrats! They're all beautiful, especially the paint does


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you all so much! We're so thrilled!! 

Here are the does.


----------



## Frosty

oh wow they are so lovely. I knew she could do it. Sorry the buck isn't paint for you. They look like they are pretty good size. Congrats and I am in love with both of the girls. lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

beautiful babies -congrats on the 2 paint does


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! We'll might just keep the buck anyway since he's got so much color producing potential.  

Liberty is an awesome mom!! 

The names are:
Doe #1: Belle of the Ball
Doe #2: Shaq's Jubilee 
Buck: Shaq's Slam Dunk


----------



## crosscandyboers

Those paints are so pretty! Cannot wait to see dry pictures of them!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well well well , look who decides to have her babies when I'm not looking :laugh: 

Congratualtions on your beautiful babies , i told ya , you would be up to your ears in paints , lol. :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
Thank goodness you were there , its always the boys causing the trouble , lol..

Im so happy for Liberty , i knew she would be the perfect momma 

Get some rest Victoria


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice! That is great you got your does!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

More pictures.  I still can't believe we got two paint does. :stars: :leap: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## mrs.beers

Is the doe with more white on her head Jubilee or Belle? :lovey:


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , i can't believe she only had three ! She sure as heck looked like she had at least 10 or 11 , 9 of them being paints , lol. 

Beautiful babies , I love all their names too , so awesome


----------



## ariella42

Great names! I especially love the name Belle - I might have to steal that one from you next year. Of course, I'd really rather just steal one of your adorable does instead


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Jubilee is the darker one with more white on her head.  Belle is lighter and has a smaller spot on her head.  

They are all under 7lbs! I thought they'd be bigger... :shrug: Liberty still looks so big but she's always had a big belly.  

Thanks Laura!

Thanks Ariella!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im tickled onhow excited you sound to FINALLY have those paint does 
You know what i think ? I think Poli sent you those  Seriously.
Give Liberty a hug for me , and all your gorgeous babies


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I am so excited.  So thrilled that we've got these two girls to carry on Poli's legacy... and Liberty's. Thank you God! We're so blessed!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Congrats!!! See what happens when I lay back down for a little while? lol I had a feeling she was going to go, but needed to catch a little more zzz's. 

I am so happy for you and for Liberty! Thank goodness you were there to help her with the buckling. Those does are beautiful! It'll be fun when they are all eventually together, might be confusing with Magic's doe haha!!! 
I can see these two beautiful girls being very confusing!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Candice! It will be fun.  

So far we've had 9 does and 3 bucks! 7 traditionals and and 5 paints. Only 1 of the 8 sires/dams to those kids is traditional! Definitely not our year for color, but I really don't care after seeing what Liberty had.  

Next up is Babe.  A paint doe bred to Camo (black dapple). We've got a 4 week wait for her... but I'll start a thread soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay!! I guessed right!! :wahoo: :stars: I'll just be taking one. .. :shades:


----------



## nancy d

Wow you guys, what beautiful eyefuls the first thing!
I wonder how come these girls had breech? One of those goatie mysteries.


----------



## BCG

Love Belle's white stockings. Congrats


----------



## nancy d

Victoria Im SO thankful I wont have any kids in that age bracket this year, No competing with you or Tenacross.:dance:


----------



## toth boer goats

Well, I missed it too.
It is always the way, take a break and walla, babies. Beautiful at that, pop into this world, LOL :thumb::dance::thumbup::laugh:

They are adorable, so glad you did get your painted doelings, congrats. :stars:

Remember when I assured you, Liberty was gong to be OK and have babies, you were doubting her ability at one time, well, not all BB type things, make them not be able to have any, proof is now in the pudding, HeHe.


----------



## adriHart

nigies4ever said:


> I've been stalking this thread  and when I saw you post I got really excited because I thought you were coming on to say Liberty had kidded! Lol


Me too  I have Nigerian dwarfs but I have developed a serious soft spot for boer babies.


----------



## guessa1

HOORAY Liberty!!! Those little girls are so beautiful! Congratulations! I still can't believe how big she was!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks everybody.  I'm in love with these doelings.  Definitely going to retain both. (sorry Lacie :lol: ) 

Yes Pam.  You did assure me she'd be fine, and I still worried to death that she'd never get bred. Both of her doelings have the same thing as she does under their tails.... which I found interesting. 

Jubilee has a super dark brown spot behind her right front leg.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, if the BB things aren't any bigger or smaller than Liberty's, they should be OK. I am surprised she threw them on both of them.
I had a doe who only threw it once and that daughter was OK. You will have to wait until they are older to see how the BB things will be.

They are so cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are just too beautiful, my goodness, love those red doelings! I hope that their girly parts are just something mama has & passes along and doesn't mean anything more than 'looks different' 
We have a yearling that is pregnant and due next month that has a weird looking 'vulva' as well, and now that she is starting to swell, and look puffy back there it looks even more noticeable. Because of this, when she pee's it kind of goes all over the hair below her vulva area and is so messy.


----------



## Tenacross

Crossroads Boers said:


> OH MY Gosh!!!!!! She just had an absolutely GORGEOUS PAINT DOE!!!!!! She looks just like Crossfire!!! I'm So happy!!


Did anyone else giggle when they read this? :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HoosierShadow said:


> They are just too beautiful, my goodness, love those red doelings! I hope that their girly parts are just something mama has & passes along and doesn't mean anything more than 'looks different'
> We have a yearling that is pregnant and due next month that has a weird looking 'vulva' as well, and now that she is starting to swell, and look puffy back there it looks even more noticeable. Because of this, when she pee's it kind of goes all over the hair below her vulva area and is so messy.


Thanks Candice.  Yes, that happened with Liberty too.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Congrats 
Love the colors on the girls. They are so pretty, can't wait to see them grow up here!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!


----------



## Frosty

Had to stop in for another look before I get busy with chores. The are beautiful and I love them both. Good thing you are clear cross the country. lol. Will be fun watching them grow. I must of missed about Liberty having a pea or something on her what is that all about. I would like to see a picture if not to much to ask and what you think might of caused it.. Its okay if you don't have the time I know your real busy..


----------



## nigies4ever

Congratulations to you and Miss Liberty! All 3 kids are adorable


----------



## toth boer goats

Tenacross said:


> Did anyone else giggle when they read this? :laugh:


 I sure did, LOL :dance: :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Frosty said:


> Had to stop in for another look before I get busy with chores. The are beautiful and I love them both. Good thing you are clear cross the country. lol. Will be fun watching them grow. I must of missed about Liberty having a pea or something on her what is that all about. I would like to see a picture if not to much to ask and what you think might of caused it.. Its okay if you don't have the time I know your real busy..


I think the proper term for what Liberty has would be an "enlarged clitoris". I don't have a great picture of it, but you can kind of see it in this picture when she was a kid. The pink little bump is the clitoris that shouldn't normally be visible.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

nigies4ever said:


> Congratulations to you and Miss Liberty! All 3 kids are adorable


Thank you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks everybody.  I'm in love with these doelings.  Definitely going to retain both. (sorry Lacie :lol: )


How rude! What happened to being nice and sharing? :lol: I LOVE those girls, especially the one with the more white (forgot the name, oops). 
Very flashy girls


----------



## Crossroads Boers

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

The one with more white is Jubilee.  She's my fav. too. 

Had to get a group pic before the bottle buck leaves...


----------



## toth boer goats

Awwwww :thumbup:


----------



## Frosty

whole lot to love there in that group photo. Thanks for your answer to my question. Guess I must of missed it when she was young. Glad it didn't interfere with her having babies. Love them all.


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOVE the group pic, soooo adorable!!! Are you going to keep Magic's red doe kid as well? Such lovely babies, my goodness, I'm so glad the doe & paint fairies were so kind to you! You deserved to have those beauties!!! ♥ All that excitement and anticipation paid off


----------



## Trickyroo

I second the AWWWWWWWEE 
They are all just irresistibly squish-able


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I feel like I've been in the barn all day with them.... :hammer: Actually I think I have been.  I've been trying to supplement all 3 of Liberty's kids with a bottle every few hours. The buck is on a bottle only, and has never tried to nurse on Liberty, but the two does seem like they aren't getting enough since I see them nursing constantly. Jubilee takes a bottle ok but Belle absolutely refuses. So I guess she must be getting enough from Liberty.  Her tummy seems pretty full most of the time. 

We'll be selling both of Magic's girls and both of Pokey's girls... and both of Reddy's traditional girls.  It's hard to let all of those ones go, but we'll be keeping Reddy's red girl Roxi and both of Liberty's girls.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm sure it will be very hard to sell them ♥ but then it makes looking forward to next kidding season even more exciting 
Your pastures are going to be filled with a lot of red 

EDITED: I hit send before I was finished lol

Now you need some black paints like those red girls or some solid blacks. I'd love to have a solid black, black paint or even a black headed traditional only because it's a color we haven't had yet.

Hopefully Liberty's udder fills in more over the next few days so you don't have to supplement. We had a doe <Wysteria> that did that last year. She kidded during a brutal cold snap though, and had to supplement her doeling 2x a day for a while. The buckling seemed like he was getting plenty, but the doeling acted hungry all the time. Once they started eating grain I weaned her off of the bottle. This year, thank goodness, Wysteria has a really good udder and plenty of milk for her lil monsters


----------



## BCG

Crossroads Boers said:


> I think the proper term for what Liberty has would be an "enlarged clitoris". I don't have a great picture of it, but you can kind of see it in this picture when she was a kid. The pink little bump is the clitoris that shouldn't normally be visible.


I have a couple does with enlarged clitoris. When I took my AI class the clinician told me that it was very likely that those does would never breed. However, they both bred on the first try.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, my friend who AI's told me that too. She also told me that they will never produce does even if they do breed...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm sure it will be very hard to sell them ♥ but then it makes looking forward to next kidding season even more exciting
> Your pastures are going to be filled with a lot of red
> 
> EDITED: I hit send before I was finished lol
> 
> Now you need some black paints like those red girls or some solid blacks. I'd love to have a solid black, black paint or even a black headed traditional only because it's a color we haven't had yet.
> 
> Hopefully Liberty's udder fills in more over the next few days so you don't have to supplement. We had a doe <Wysteria> that did that last year. She kidded during a brutal cold snap though, and had to supplement her doeling 2x a day for a while. The buckling seemed like he was getting plenty, but the doeling acted hungry all the time. Once they started eating grain I weaned her off of the bottle. This year, thank goodness, Wysteria has a really good udder and plenty of milk for her lil monsters


The black goats are neat.  They seem to be becoming more and more common. I like Pokey's black headed girls a lot.

Pokey took a couple days to fill her udder after kidding, and I wish we had left 2 kids on her now. She could easily feed two with the udder she has now. Looked like she could barely feed one at birth! I'm hoping this will be the same case with Liberty. We've got bottle babies coming out our ears! :hammer:


----------



## toth boer goats

Liberty should fill more soon. With stimulation from her kids nursing helps, along with grain and good alfalfa. Make sure she is drinking enough as well.
In the meantime, supplementing is good to do, but is a pain. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

all those kids are soooo kissable
nice to have enough doelings to choose from.


----------



## mrs.beers

I have a doe with an enlarged clitoris and her daughter also has one, I think (note that she had a daughter :laugh. She's bred for the second time now and due in March. She's had no breeding problems to date. I think it's just an individual thing.


----------



## Trickyroo

It is nice to have doelings to choose from ! Goodness knows that being able to choose is a blessing for sure , but having to actually choose WHO you want to keep is a totally other problem , lol..

I knew you would want to keep Liberty's girls , i mean , who wouldn't , lol. But i have no idea how you will be able to part with the other doelings , they are all beautiful !! Good luck with that , lol..  

Im hoping Liberty's udder fills more for you , but i have a feeling with the right foods and stimulation from nursing , like Pam said , she will fill to capacity in no time  At least you will know not to worry about her udder next year , she fills at the beat of her own udder


----------



## BCG

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yes, my friend who AI's told me that too. She also told me that they will never produce does even if they do breed...


My 2 girls bred fine. One had triplets, 2 does 1 buck and the other had twins, 1 doe 1 buck.


----------



## Tenacross

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yes, my friend who AI's told me that too. She also told me that they will never produce does even if they do breed...


Haha.


----------



## Tenacross

BCG said:


> My 2 girls bred fine. One had triplets, 2 does 1 buck and the other had twins, 1 doe 1 buck.


I have a doe like you two do. She had quads, three does. Her daughter has the same thing, kidded triplet does. Her daughters will probably have it too.

I know hermaphrodites exist and all, but really people get carried away diagnosing these does from the outside only. My friend who helps me with AI made a comment on Tough love and I said "so does her mother" and she grinned and went on.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It is very nice to have doelings to chose from.  9 does and 3 bucks so far! 

Liberty is on alfalfa 24/7 and she gets grain 2x a day now. She's drinking good.  

Rachel, is it your doe or her daughter that is bred now? Has the daughter been bred?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty and her little herd this morning.  I like the head on her buck.


----------



## mrs.beers

My doe Lacey (she has a waiting thread) is due in March with her second pregnancy. Her daughter from last year also has the same thing, but she's not been bred yet as she's not big enough (she's only a March '14 doe).


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are just too precious ♥ Liberty looks great after releasing her little herd!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We had to tube feed Belle this morning.  She hasn't gained a single ounce since birth.  She's the one that won't take a bottle well at all, but I thought she was getting enough from Liberty. We'll keep trying with the bottle and tube feed as needed. I did get her to suck down several ounces from a bottle last night. The other two have gained close to a pound since birth. We might have to pull Jubilee as a bottle baby too if Liberty doesn't start producing soon.  I'm still hoping it will just take another few days for her to come in.


----------



## LadySecret

Poor Belle. Hope she starts gaining soon.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Oh no, poor baby. I hope she starts taking the bottle soon and momma starts producing more.


----------



## Frosty

They are so precious. I just want to hold and hug them. Hope liberty gets her milk supply soon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Belle is looking great now that we've been tubing her. She's really active and bouncy. She's still nursing on Liberty a lot, which is good. 

Baby pile! It's been in the 50's today... so not sure why they are snuggling so much.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Belle finally did start drinking from a bottle yesterday. We taped Liberty's teats so that Belle would get hungry and might want to drink from a bottle (we had been tubing her with a couple ounces every 3 hours before that). It worked and she drinks from a bottle pretty regularly now every 3-4 hours. We haven't had to tube her since yesterday morning and she weighed only 8 ounces less than Jubilee last night. :dance: 

If Liberty's udder was going to fill more.... would it have happened by now? It definitely has gotten bigger since she kidded, but not a whole lot.


----------



## LadySecret

I'm glad you finally got her to take a bottle.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm glad to hear Belle is taking a bottle. Hmm... Liberty's udder could possibly get bigger. Last year Wysteria had a little udder, and her doeling was always hungry, buckling was okay. We had to supplement the doeling a couple of times a day when she was about 3 days old until she was about 3 weeks old. Wysteria's udder never got much bigger, but after about that 3rd week she was able to take over and raise both kids. It also helped that the babies were starting to nibble/eat grain and hay at that time. They both grew just fine. Wysteria's udder this year has been just fine. So if Liberty's udder by chance, doesn't get bigger, then hopefully it will next year.


----------



## Frosty

Glad you got her to take the bottle and that she is doing good with it. They are just so cute.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Crossroads Boers said:


> Belle finally did start drinking from a bottle yesterday. We taped Liberty's teats so that Belle would get hungry and might want to drink from a bottle (we had been tubing her with a couple ounces every 3 hours before that). It worked and she drinks from a bottle pretty regularly now every 3-4 hours. We haven't had to tube her since yesterday morning and she weighed only 8 ounces less than Jubilee last night. :dance:
> 
> If Liberty's udder was going to fill more.... would it have happened by now? It definitely has gotten bigger since she kidded, but not a whole lot.


With my overly fat doe Pearl that we discussed udders on my earlier thread, she had a tiny udder at kidding. I could hold each side of her udder in both of my hands like softballs. One week later she had grown a bit. Now 16 days post kidding she has a normal sized udder for a Boer doe. Plus, her buck kid has gained 1 pound per day since birth...
Don't give up on her yet. 
Plus, the more demand, the more the milk production....


----------

